# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ελληνες Αειναυτες

## Eulogy

Σημερα πετυχα αλλο ενα επισοδειο της "σειρας" Ελληνες Αει ναυτες και γενικοτερα απο οσα εχω δει ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερονται και καλη δουλεια.

Εχω ψαξει να τα κατεβασω στο νετ αλλα δεν εχω βρει κατι. 

Εχει βρει κανεις τπτ να τα συγκεντρωσουμε εδω.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Axeltra

Προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους για την απόκτηση της σειράς, ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία, παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με email στο:

outlook@otenet.gr

Ευχαριστώ

----------

